# need a little help



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Hey i am trying to find a good fresh water fish camp or something similar that a group of cub scouts could go and have a good time learning how to fish. My wife is the den leader and my boys know how and love to fish but a lot of the other kids have military fathers who are busy protecting us and do not get a lot of opportunities to take their boys fishing. I fish a lot, mostly saltwater, but i know that if you find a good pond or lake, there is no way a kid could have a bad time. If anyone knows anywhere not too far from the Navarre area tbat would be a good fit, please let me know.


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Buck pond and at well pond are in navarre up off 87, they are both on the Elgin range though so fishing permits will be required, not sure if the kids need em or not. Good luck!

Roll Tide


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Thanks i will check in to them. I just need a place where we can easily have a bunch of them fish at one time and have enough action to keep em intresested.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You could take them to Well's pond near Jay, but they will not open until spring time. They will have all the bream and catfish action they can stand.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hurricane lake in Munson has an area specifically cordoned off for Boy Scout camping and fishing. This area is located near the North campground facilities of the lake. Spring is excellent fishing for bass and bream.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

barth up hyw 29


----------

